# Convert to Front Disc Brakes?



## wings012345 (Sep 10, 2014)

My Car has power drum brakes. Does converting the front to disc make that much of a difference. Worth Spending the $ to do it?


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

It's worth more. Stop hard once from about 75-80MPH and see how fast drum brakes fade. Better try it where there's lots of room because after about 8-10 seconds of hard pedal pressure you'll have nearly nothing. The faster you go the sooner they fade. Disc brakes have an exponentially higher braking ability. I had manual OEM disc brakes on a 3545lb bracket racer and stopped at speeds ranging from 123 to 129 with no fade. Any GM A body brakes will bolt on from the era of our cars. Chevy, Buick, Olds, doesn't matter.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've kept my drums for the past 30+ years, but drive accordingly. They are fine for low speeds and around town. Over 80mph, not so much. Disc brakes are a big improvement, and I too recommend using A body brakes off of a '69-'72 GM car. Straight bolt on, high quality, and cost effective.


----------

